# Amarok collezione e samba: problemi [risolto]

## mambro

Ho una directory condivisa con samba con dentro vari mp3...

Ho installato amarok su un pc amd64 della rete. Ho montato questa directory condivisa tramite smbfs.

Riesco tranqullamente a leggere i files al suo interno ed ad aggiungerli alla playlist di amarok. Il problema è che se seleziono questa direcotory come fonte per la libreria di amarok non mi vengono aggiunti i files alla collezione. Se invece copio questi files direttamente ad esempio sul desktop e provo ad aggiungerli alla libreria funziona..

La directory di solito viene montata in read only ma ho provato anche a permetterle di essere scritta o ad avviare amarok da root ma non cambia nulla...

Ho provato si la versione 1.2.4 che la 1.3.7-r1... può essere che si tratti di una feature non ancora supportata o di un bug?

Grazie mille per l'eventuale aiuto.

Ciao   :Wink: 

----------

## Sparker

A me funziona, ho tutta la collezione su uno share samba.

(Alle volte ho avuto dei problemi, legati a taglib, risolti riemergendo taglib)

----------

## mambro

Non riesco a capire da cosa possa dipendere... 

in fstab è così

```

//terra/Musica          /mnt/Musica     smbfs           username=ale    0 0

```

e nel smb.conf del server così

```

[global]

netbios name = TERRA

workgroup = MAMBROLAN

hosts allow = 192.168.1.3 192.168.1.4

log file = /var/log/samba.log.%m

log level = 2

max log size = 2000

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

encrypt passwords = yes

smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

security = user

[Musica]

path = /mnt/downloads/Musica

read only = yes

user allow = mambro, ale

```

Tra l'altro.. c'è un modo per non dover digitare ogni volta la password quando monto /mnt/Musica sul client?

----------

## mambro

Nessuno ha idee? Brancolo nel buio   :Sad: 

----------

## Raffo

a me funzionava, montando la dir condivisa dell'altro pc... poi ho deciso di nn aggiungere i file alla libreria perchè nn monto più la dir, ma aggiungo i file da konqueror a mano quando li voglio ascoltare...

----------

## Sparker

Io ho la seguente riga in fstab:

```
//server/music         /mnt/music      cifs            gid=users,username=UTENTEcheVUOI,password=PASS  0 0
```

----------

## mambro

Ho provato con cifs e con quei parametri ma non cambia nulla.. ho provato a cancellare i files di configurazione, a riemergiarlo.. niente da fare.. ora provo a emergiarlo con la flag "debug" e provo a vedere che succede..

----------

## mambro

Questo è quello che fa mentre scansiona la collezione

```

amarok: BEGIN: virtual void CollectionDB::customEvent(QCustomEvent*)

amarok: END__: virtual void CollectionDB::customEvent(QCustomEvent*) - Took 4.8e-05s

amarok: [void CollectionDB::createTables(DbConnection*)]

amarok: [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] [virtual QStringList SqliteConnection::query(const QString&)]  sqlite3_compile error:

amarok: [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] table amazon already exists

amarok: [CollectionDB] [ERROR!] on query: CREATE TABLE amazon ( asin VARCHAR(20), locale VARCHAR(2), filename VARCHAR(33), refetchdate INTEGER );

amarok: [KDE::ProgressBar::ProgressBar(QWidget*, QLabel*)]

amarok: [StatusBar] 1updateProgressAppearance()

amarok: BEGIN: void CollectionReader::readTags(const QStrList&)

amarok: END__: void CollectionReader::readTags(const QStrList&) - Took 7.8s

amarok: [void CollectionDB::clearTables(DbConnection*)]

amarok: [void CollectionDB::dropTables(DbConnection*)]

amarok: BEGIN: virtual void CollectionDB::customEvent(QCustomEvent*)

amarok:   [CollectionDB] Event from CollectionReader received.

amarok:   BEGIN: void ContextBrowser::showIntroduction()

amarok:   END__: void ContextBrowser::showIntroduction() - Took 0.0056s

amarok:   BEGIN: void CollectionView::scanDone(bool)

amarok:     [void CollectionView::renderView()]

amarok:   END__: void CollectionView::scanDone(bool) - Took 0.0013s

amarok: END__: virtual void CollectionDB::customEvent(QCustomEvent*) - Took 0.0077s

amarok: [ThreadWeaver] Job completed: CollectionReader. Jobs pending: 0

amarok: [virtual KDE::ProgressBar::~ProgressBar()]

amarok: [StatusBar] 1hideMainProgressBar()

```

----------

## mambro

Risolto   :Very Happy: 

http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/taglib-devel/2005-April/000112.html

----------

## flocchini

puoi spiegarmi esattamente cosa hai fatto? dal link ho capito poco o nulla, io nemmeno ho la directory menzionata e passare opzioni che non ho idea cosa facciano non mi aggrada... tnx  :Wink: 

----------

## mambro

Praticamente nell'fstab metti tra le opzioni della partizione remota da montare

```

username=nome_utente,  password=password,gid=users, ro, file_mode=0444, dir_mode=0555

```

basta solo questo   :Wink: 

Praticamente è colpa di un bug di taglib o di samba nn ho capito bene.. quelle opzioni impostano di default i permessi dei files a 0444 e quelli delle directory a 0555  (sola lettura praticamente)... non capisco perchè così dovrebbe funzionare.. tant'è che funziona   :Wink: 

----------

## flocchini

ok perfetto, ora funge, grazie 1000  :Very Happy:  Pero' quel read only mi piace pochino, anche perche' devo montare 2 volte il mio share samba visto che la scrittura mi serve... Vabbe', mi accontento  :Wink: 

----------

## mambro

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> ok perfetto, ora funge, grazie 1000  Pero' quel read only mi piace pochino, anche perche' devo montare 2 volte il mio share samba visto che la scrittura mi serve... Vabbe', mi accontento 

 

Dovrebbe essere un bug di samba.. quindi magari prima o poi lo correggono (sul forum di amarok dicono che è stato già corretto.. quindi forse emergiando magari una versione di samba più recente..). Cmq a me non interessa perchè la mia directory dev'essere read only   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sparker

La mia dir è rw e funziona.

(sia samba che amarok ~arch)

----------

## flocchini

aggiornati samba e amarok e funge anche in rw :p

----------

